# Ordered a box of mixed wood chunks. Unlabeled, how to identify?



## kargov (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey all,

Ordered two boxes of smoking wood chunks from Smokinlicious. One box is wild cherry, and the other box is split into three compartments, consisting of: *hickory, sugar maple, and red oak*. Unfortunately, this split box is not labelled in any way. How do I identify which wood is which?

Cheers.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 26, 2013)

If there is no color code of any kind, such as a paper tag in the bottom of the box, you may need to separate each compartment, or remove one chunk from each and allow it to sit in open air where aromas from the other woods will dissipate. Then, scape off some shavings to increase the surface area and smell it and try to find those subtle notes which may help identify them...not easily accomplished for someone not experienced with various smoke woods, I'll admit. If this is unsuccessful, take a small sliver off of each and ignite it outside in a grill or smoker and smell the smoke...hickory should be relatively sharp with a slightly sweet background, maple should have a sweeter background with a somewhat heavy aroma up front, while oak should be very heavy.


Eric


----------



## kargov (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks, Eric! :)


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 26, 2013)

Any time...hey, let us know which way works for you...I'm sure you're not the only one who has run into this situation, but I've never seen anyone post about it in the past. I've had my own woods get mixed up a time or two, myself, though.


Eric


----------



## kargov (Sep 27, 2013)

I was able to identify without burning—though that was a very good suggestion should I had not been able to.

Red Oak had the strongest smell, so I set that aside...Sugar Maple had a slightly sweet smell...and that left me with Hickory.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome!!! You're most welcome for the help. Glad to see it was an easy sort for you!!!

Eric


----------

